# Tipping summary



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2007)

Herewith summary of the last six months
all averages in the positive lol - just. 
(thought I'd separate this from the monthly numbers - I keep losing it otherwise)
doctor j obviously makes a giant leap, (+150% in an otherwise bad month) and he and canny are personally responsible for keeping the team in the positive lol


----------



## drillinto (3 September 2007)

2020: your Tipping Summary is the tops. Thank you.


----------



## hangseng (3 September 2007)

drillinto said:


> 2020: your Tipping Summary is the tops. Thank you.




It most certainly is, I am just annoyed that I am doing so well, even coming in late, and I have just missed another month.

Keep it up 2020!


----------



## nioka (3 September 2007)

Interesting summary. One thing it shows to me is the fact that when you try to get exceptional returns then risks are taken which often end in failure. It also shows that the slow but steady shares which are the profitable ones in the long run would not win medals for sprinting at the investors olympic games. It also shows that each month there are a few stocks which can give a great return if you get them at the right time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2007)

I keep staring at last month's numbers - and marvelling that they average in the positive - but I've checked and can't find a mistake.  

hopefully this next month will be better than last . 
anyways good luck amigos 
(more so in the real market than here , lol
and
more so in real life than in the real market


----------



## rub92me (4 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I keep staring at last month's numbers - and marvelling that they average in the positive - but I've checked and can't find a mistake.



I wonder how you've worked out that average ?? 
93 entries for august totalled -1278.73 resulting in an average of -13.75 is what I'm getting...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2007)

rub92me said:


> I wonder how you've worked out that average ??
> 93 entries for august totalled -1278.73 resulting in an average of -13.75 is what I'm getting...



rub
of course you're right ( well - without checking the exact number you've gotta be righter than me lol)
and of course I'm wrong  (I think my subconscious knew I was wrong all along)

bloody Excel - I DON'T LIKE MICROSOFT !! lol
I'm a died in the wool Lotus 123 man - 
where "cell = average(range)" gives you the correct bludy answer lol.
thanks for setting me straight.   2020

PS When I distrusted the answer (last night), I double checked the formula, then I checked sum(range) and came up with positive answer??  - I seriously hate Microsoft


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2007)

ok - apologies - here's take 2 
I went back into that spreadsheet, I fixed up the fact that some columns in the range I'd chosen formatted numbers correctly while others in the range didn't -  sheesh 
I typed over some of the numbers that I had copied and pasted from Joes spreadsheet ( sheesh) - presumably they suddenly woke up to the fact that they were numbers 

and at least I get the same / similar  average as rub - so here goes - (please note that the order changes due to the fact that many negative results last month weren't being included in Excel's calculation.


----------



## drillinto (30 September 2007)

drillinto said:


> 2020: your Tipping Summary is the tops. Thank you.




2020: please do give us the September Tipping Summary. Thank you, M8


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

tipping summary including month of Sept just ended (sorta checked and hopefully right / correct)  but E & OE 
we caught up 14% on average - which is what we lost on average in august. 

pleased you enjoy these summaries drill  - I find em interesting anyways.
My philosophy these days is to try to average out best over 6 months - too easy to do the rollercoaster ride on penny "dreadfuls" (IMHO) 
I mean BHP is up about 25% in the month is it not? - talk about a blue blood - 

try to sell a sizeable batch of shares in some of the penny dreadfuls and you wouldn't get the listed price (obviously) 

- and none of this even considers dividend etcetc (where BHP is again a beauty) - so  there's more to this trading stuff than meets the eye. (as I continue to slowly realise).  cheers 2020

PS well done insider - you must be a rich man by now


----------



## drillinto (3 October 2007)

One thousand and one thanks to 2020 for his September Tipping Summary


----------



## surfingman (3 October 2007)

Ouch i'm taking the overall wooden spoon after this month by the looks of things... DLS down down down


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2007)

October was 3% up on average 
well done to those averaging 30%+ per month ... 
trust you had your money where your heart was, lol


----------



## dhukka (4 November 2007)

2020,

If you are going to post people's average return, you need to exclude the month's they haven't tipped. The way you calculate it at the moment is like calculating a batsman's average for test series and including the innings he didn't bat in.


----------



## drillinto (4 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> October was 3% up on average
> well done to those averaging 30%+ per month ...
> trust you had your money where your heart was, lol




1000 thanks for your monthly tabulation.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2007)

dhukka said:


> 2020,
> 
> If you are going to post people's average return, you need to exclude the month's they haven't tipped. The way you calculate it at the moment is like calculating a batsman's average for test series and including the innings he didn't bat in.




dhukka
You accurately state how I calculate it at the moment. However, I disagree with the rest of your post. 

I would argue the way I calculate it is the best way (and batsman average is not relevant imo).

1.  if you want to make money work for you, then after six months, you need to have used it effectvely not one month, but all six  

2. would you not agree that a man who bets, and comes out square, is entitled to the same treatment as one who doesn't bet that month for fear of a bad monthly result or whatever.  You would have the first penalised for an average performance - (in this case neither +ve nor -ve) - but the second getting a "no-show" (= too frightened to bet), and benefiting thereby.  

3. *after 6 months, you are seeing what a punter could have done with "kitty", had he been left in control of the syndicate betting. * 

4. btw, since you can't bet "short" under these circumstances, then the best bet (if you predict a downturn), is not to bet on a "long" - not betting for a month is like saying "this month I predict things to go down".   In effect you have left the money in the bank (and arguably you should be rewarded bank interest - but that gets too messy )


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 May 2008)

Sorry for the long pause....
Herewith the missing months (7 months Nov - May incl) 
Some of those months were not the best time to have been in the market. 

PS Hopefully any errors are minor.

( PS  I've deleted a couple of -100% for the month - must be some reason other than a real loss of 100% surely    )


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Sorry for the long pause....
> Herewith the missing months (7 months Nov - May incl)
> Some of those months were not the best time to have been in the market.
> 
> ...



Try again -  this time with larger zoom.  
Incidentally, if you double click on any of the 5 jpegs, and then maximise screen, you will get a certain amount of magnification.  

PS mods, feel free to "weed out" my previous post.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2008)

btw, herewith the excel spreadsheet... in case anyone wants to analyse further - wotif's etc.  

Trouble is , "wotifs" can be a very sadomasochistic pastime 

PS You might find I've made a mistake - feel free to correct it yourself


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 August 2008)

Summary for the first 6 months of 2008 (Jan to Jun 08) 
Average is a loss of 0.58%  

Obviously it will head south after updating for July  

E&OE


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 August 2008)

And For the 6 months feb-jul 08 :-
Interestingly very little change in the average (0.54% loss) 
Kim winning because he stayed in cash in recent months


----------

